# Neve em Chaves - 1987



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mai 2007 às 21:10)

Olá amigos! A verdade é que os *grandes nevoes são cada vez mais raros! *Lembro-me na minha meninice de grandes nevoes! Neve pelo meio da perna, o cão tinha de ficar dentro de casa, mal se conseguia deslocar!...

Isso não se passa apenas em Viseu! Em Chaves, caso ainda pior (360m de altitude), a *ultima grande nevada também foi ha 10 anos*, andava eu no 6º ano, agora já sou quase Dr!  Lembro-me mto bem porque* a minha irmã andava já no Liceu de Chaves e não conseguiu regressar a casa!* Eu ainda andava na designada TELESCOLA! Que saudades tenho!

Naquele dia começou a nevar às 8:30 da manha, os estudantes chegam a Chaves às 8:15, no inicio o conselho executivo da escola pensou tratar-se de apenas alguns flocos, mas quando já na cidade se começava a acumular em quantidade apreciável deu-se o alarme! (mesmo à tuga), impossivel chegar às aldeias! *Imaginem a minha aldeia fica a mais do dobro da altitude da cidade*! A minha irmão e mais umas dezenas de alunos das aldeias da Serra *ficaram a dormir na GNR local!* A neve manteve-se por quase uma semana!

Lembro-me de acompanhar a situação pela TV Galicia (claro), se bem que até a RTP fez um bom trabalho! *Os muros em torno da minha casa ficaram completamente ocultos debaixo do manto de neve, fazia tanto vento que nos telhados não havia neve, era arrastada para o solo, onde o vento a acumulava, chegou à minha cintura!*

Alguém se lembra deste episódio?

Foi a maior nevada que vi em Portugal! A maior da minha vida foi na Suiça um ano antes, com a temperatura a caír aos -35ºC em Scuol, cidade onde me encontrava no Tirol junto à fronteira Austríaca, mas isso foi na Suiça (Claro)!

Paisagem no concelho de Chaves:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Mai 2007 às 00:08)

*Re: neve em viseu*

Consegui arranjar fotos da cidade de Chaves nesse dia! O que vêem é o Largo das Freiras! Ao lado é a escola onde a minha irmã andava! Havia mta neve no vale a 360m imaginem nas montanhas!











*
Disfrutem!*


----------

